# Snow and caspers second clutch.



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

So we have had 4 fertile eggs for about 18 days. 
One egg has died . It's darker than the other. Like the other dis's have looked like. So we have 3 strong left. 
And I hear peeps. So tomorrow or tonight (which I believe) baby one should hatch!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Here he/she is. Either normal or pied. Wf of coarse. Lol. 
I knew something was up


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

aw that is just so tiny and cute! White faces are just so adorable!
so fragile! 
im so sorry to hear about the others 
keep us posted on the egg and babies progress!!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww what a gorgeous little baby  So tiny!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for the first baby!!!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

That baby was only an hour old maybe less. Look at my posts. 
Now he's a full 2 hours old. Maybe less

Thankyou everyone!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah for the white fuzzy!


----------



## vaneupr (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats! a beautiful baby you have there!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Congragulations on the eggs! You must be so exited for them to hatch!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I love new babies!! I love the older ones too... but awww...new babies! Congrats!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou everyone!! I'm hoping for either a normal male with no tick markings on the nape. But still split for pied. Or a lutino. I should have one this clutch. Hopefully. But if not o well. Next year. I always have beautiful babies but then again is there really any ugly ones. NOPE!! lmao. Every baby cockatiel IMO are ADORABLE!! Or baby bird period lol


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

So small.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yea they are so tiny. I love em!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so tiny and so precious


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Here the 3 musketeers lol. Pic 1 is baby first born pic 2 is baby second born and third pic is third baby born. First baby is all grey xD. Hope it's a boy!! Second and third I can't tail. Most Likely they resemble Blu.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww look so cute


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou. The dominate grey one is the first most grey wf they have ever had. I'm so freaking excited lmao!! I hope it's a boy with no tick spots!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Such chubby lil babies!!!


----------

